# أرجوكم تجاوبا على أسئلتي.



## HappyAtheist (26 يوليو 2011)

عندي اسله كتيييييييييييره وانا في مرحلة شك، شك فظيع في الايمان.

الاسئله هى التاليه

صحيح إنه الكتاب المقدس بقول ان الارض عمرها 10000 سنه من بلايين السنين؟؟

أؤمن بنظرية الخلق أو التطور؟؟ رغم إنه نظرية التطور بالنسبه ليا أكثر إقناعا لانها حصلت على الكثييييييير من البراهين.

أرحوووووووووووووووووووووووكم تساعدوني، أخوكم عالق، وخايف أروح للإتجاه الغلط.


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (26 يوليو 2011)

*أخي الحبيب لو حضرتك تعتبر الكتاب المقدس كتاب علوم وفيزياء وكيمياء من الآن أقول لك أنك في الطريق الخطأ. أعطِ لله ما لله وما لقيصر ما هو لقيصر.*


----------



## Twin (26 يوليو 2011)

> صحيح إنه الكتاب المقدس بقول ان الارض عمرها 10000 سنه من بلايين السنين؟؟


*عرفت أزاي أن الكتاب المقدس بيقول كدة ؟*​


> أؤمن بنظرية الخلق أو التطور؟؟ رغم إنه نظرية التطور بالنسبه ليا أكثر إقناعا لانها حصلت على الكثييييييير من البراهين


.
*مؤمن بنظرية الخلق والتطور .... لأنها مليئة بالبراهين !*
*طيب .... بس أنت فهمت منها أيه ... وفين البراهين دية *​


> أرحوووووووووووووووووووووووكم تساعدوني، أخوكم عالق، وخايف أروح للإتجاه الغلط


*أنهي اتجاه ...... ال ممكن تروح فيه ..... ممكن مثال *​


----------



## MAJI (26 يوليو 2011)

عندي اسله كتيييييييييييره وانا في مرحلة شك، شك فظيع في الايمان.

يا الروزري  اسئلتك ليس لها علاقة بالايمان 
عمر الارض !!!نظرية التطور!!!!
مايكتشفه الانسان اليوم ربما غدا يكتشف نقيضه 
لكن كلمة الرب الاله ثابتة لاتتغير ولا تزول
(((تزول السماوات والارض وكلامي لايزول)))


----------



## apostle.paul (26 يوليو 2011)

*مفيش حاجة اسمها عمر الارض فى الكتاب عشر الاف سنة 
المذكور فى الكتاب هو من بداية سقوط ادم على الارض ما قبل ادم والفترة المستغرقة لخلقة الخليقة لا نعرف ماهيتها
ونظرية التطور نظرية ساقطة بكل المقاييس وليها ادلة على سقوطها كتير جدا وهى لا تتخطى نظرية مش حقيقة مسلم بيها  
*


----------



## HappyAtheist (26 يوليو 2011)

بالنسبه للأخوه والأخوات الى ردوا على سؤالي، شاهدت فيديو لأب أمريكي إنجليي يقول أن الكتاب المقدس يذكر عن الارض أن عمرها 10000 سنه، وهذا ماكان بمثابة صدمه وصاعقه وذبجه بألف سكين، لأنه إذا كان هذا صحيح أن الكتاب المقدس يقول ذلك فهذا غير منطقي، وبالنسبه للتطور فدائما عندما أشاهد القرده على التلفاز أو الحديقه فإنني أشعر أنها قريبه جدا مننا نحن البشر، وهذا مايجعلني أميل لنظرية التطور، فلذلك الان أود ممن سوف يجيبون على اسئلتي ان تكون الإجابه منطقيه وأكرر أنا لست من اتباع شوشو ولا زوزو وبالمناسبه لا اعرف من تقصد بشوشو.


----------



## DAWOODx (26 يوليو 2011)

http://http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=184481    ممكن  يهمك.


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (26 يوليو 2011)

TheRosary قال:


> بالنسبه للأخوه والأخوات الى ردوا على سؤالي، شاهدت فيديو لأب أمريكي إنجليي يقول أن الكتاب المقدس يذكر عن الارض أن عمرها 10000 سنه، وهذا ماكان بمثابة صدمه وصاعقه وذبجه بألف سكين، لأنه إذا كان هذا صحيح أن الكتاب المقدس يقول ذلك فهذا غير منطقي



*أولا لا يوجد شيء اسمه أب إنجيلي، الإنجيليون لا يستخدمون هذا اللقب لقساوستهم. ثانيا لا أعتقد أن مُجرّد فيديو واحد لقِس أمريكي له أي ثِقل في الإيمان المسيحي. مش عاجبك هذا القِس يوجد غيره. أدرس الإيمان المسيحي أخي الحبيب وإقرأ الكتاب المُقدس وإستمع لوعظات مسيحية وإقرأ كتب دينية لتزداد معرفتك ولا يكون إيمانك هشّا، وبعد هذا يحق لك أن تشك وتسأل.
*


> وبالنسبه للتطور فدائما عندما أشاهد القرده على التلفاز أو الحديقه فإنني أشعر أنها قريبه جدا مننا نحن البشر، وهذا مايجعلني أميل لنظرية التطور



*أخي الحبيب أنت تأخذ الأمور ببساطة وهذا لا يجوز في العلم. يعني حضرتك إنصدمت وشكّيت من فيديو لقِس أمريكي لكنك صدّقت نظية التطوّر من مُجرد شبه بدا لك مع القرود؟! أتمنى إيمانك يكون أصلب من هيك.

سلام المسيح*


----------



## !ابن الملك! (26 يوليو 2011)

> أنا لازلت أصلي وحتى اليوم ولكن الشكوك تدور حولي،


بص يا حبيبى متصليش صلوات محفوظة .
عايز تكلم ربنا زى ما بتكلم ابوك اللى انت شايفه .. اتكلم معاه اشتكيه قولوا بحبك حسسنى بيك ..
اتكلم معاه ، هى دى الصلاة ، وهى افضل مليون مرة من الصلاة المحفوظة .


----------



## حبيب يسوع (26 يوليو 2011)

علينا ان نثق ونؤمن بالكتاب المقدس لانه كلام الرب الذى لا يزول ابدا


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (26 يوليو 2011)

*عزيزي روزاري

اولا مبروك عبورك للنور

ثانيا الله يسمع كل الصلاه مهما كانت بسيطه حتي لو كانت كلمه يا رب اعني بس

و حتي لو مسبحتك اتكسرت تقدر تردد الورديه بدونها و ربنا هيقبل يعني

ولا تجصر نفسك في تلك الصلاه فحسب حتي لا ينطبق قول الرب يسوع علينا و لا ترددوا الكلام باطلا كالامم

ثالثا الاخ كريم بيردد اسطوانات محفوظه و بيرد بقصاقيص و تلازيق ولا الومه لان كل منا مفطور علي حب دينه و يعتقد انه الافضل لانه تربي عليه و طبيعي يدافع عنه كلنا مولودين كدا

و هل هل احد تربي علي دينه تاتي له الجراءه بسهوله يحقق في صحه دينه؟؟؟؟

اشك و من هذا المنطلق يتحرك الاخ

ربنا ينور عقلك يا اخ

هذا كل ما في الامر

سلام الرب اترك لكم​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 يوليو 2011)

*تم حذف جميع المشاركات المشتته 
 سلام ونعمه ​*


----------



## Jesus Son 261 (26 يوليو 2011)

خلاص يا سيدي
انا حذفت مشاركتي عشان متزعلش .. 
لأن ممكن يكون انت معاك حق و انا غلطان
عموما انا آسف
بس دا رأيي بصراحة


----------



## HappyAtheist (26 يوليو 2011)

Jesus Son 261 قال:


> خلاص يا سيدي
> انا حذفت مشاركتي عشان متزعلش ..
> لأن ممكن يكون انت معاك حق و انا غلطان
> عموما انا آسف
> بس دا رأيي بصراحة



صدقني يأخي انا لست مندس ولا من هذا الكلام على الاطلاق، أنا ببساطه شخص كان مؤمن بالرب يسوع ولازلت ولكن متزعزع وتائه وضائع بين براثين الشك والخوف، أنا حمل ضائع، ولا أعرف ماذا أفعل، فبعد ان كنت في سلام مع المسيح وسعيد معه فجأة إنقلب كل شئ وبعدت عنه ولقد كتبت موضوع أشرح فيه ماحدث في نفس الساحه. أرجوكم توقفوا عن تضيع وقتي ووقتكم بإتهامي لأنني هنا لأبحث عن السلام والراحه وليس عن المزيد من الالم والحسره.


----------



## fredyyy (26 يوليو 2011)

*رجاء 

لعدم تكرار حذف المشاركات 

الجديِّة في الاجابة ... وعدم الدخول في دوامة تقييم الاشخاص 

قيِّم مشاركتك أولاً قبل أن تكتبها ... هل تصلح أن تكون إجابة؟ ... أم كلمات لا تبني 

*.*
*


----------



## راجعلك يا يسوع (26 يوليو 2011)

اسمع يا أخي الحبيب .... أنا أخوك وبهمني أمرك ...اسمع مني كل كلمة بيقولك ياها .
وهي النظريات الفلسفية ( تبع داروين وجماعته ) هي كلها نظريات *ملحدة* خاطئة ....( الله يبعدنا عن شرورهم )  ...
إياك ثم إياك ثم إياك ...إنك تتعمق بهالنظريات و تدرسها لأنو ساعتها أنت بتصير تائه .
لا تفتح أذنك لأي شخص مسلم او يهودي أو ملحد أو ..........
بل بالحري لا تسمع شيئا إلا كلام الرب يسوع في الإنجيل المقدس .
لا تقرأ إلا من الإنجيل ... وكل كلمة مخالفة للإنجيل هي باطلة .
استمر دوما بصلاتك و صومك أهم شي .
الرب يحميك .ويكون معك .


----------



## fredyyy (27 يوليو 2011)

TheRosary قال:


> - صدقني يأخي
> - ولكن متزعزع وتائه وضائع بين براثين الشك والخوف
> - أنا حمل ضائع، ولا أعرف ماذا أفعل
> - فجأة إنقلب كل شئ وبعدت عنه
> - لأنني هنا لأبحث عن السلام والراحه وليس عن المزيد من الالم والحسره.




*- وأنا مصدقك أخي 

- ومن فينا لم يسواره الشك يومًا ؟ هل مات الشيطان ؟

ُأقدر ألم الشك وقسوة حالة الانسان فيه ... لكن لا تستسلم له 

المسيح يُخلص من الشك ... تذكر كلماته لتوما ... تشدد فالكتاب أبعد ما يكون الخطأ 

- قلت أنك حمل ... والحملان تذهب إلى الراعي ... أفضل مكان للأمان واليقين 

- ومن قال أننا بعيدًا عن المفاجآت ... كل شئ وارد في حياة المؤمن 

فقط لا تستسلم للشك ... إبحث عن اليقين ... عند من يُعلق الارض على لا شئ 

- السلام لك ... من ملِك السلام ... نحتار في بعض الأمور ... لكنه هو لا ُيحيِّر 

*.


----------



## fredyyy (27 يوليو 2011)

TheRosary قال:


> الارض أن عمرها 10000 سنه،
> وهذا ماكان بمثابة صدمه وصاعقه وذبجه بألف سكين،
> لأنه إذا كان هذا صحيح أن الكتاب المقدس يقول ذلك فهذا غير منطقي،
> وبالنسبه للتطور فدائما عندما أشاهد القرده على التلفاز أو الحديقه فإنني أشعر أنها قريبه جدا مننا نحن البشر



*قالوا عن عمر الارض (......) سنة ... ممكن يكون أكثر 

الكتاب لم يُحدد ... لكن عمرها ... لا ُيساوي عمر الانسان عليها 

فالارض موجودة قبل خلق الانسان *
تكوين : 1
1. فِي الْبَدْءِ خَلَقَ اللهُ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالارْضَ.
2. وَكَانَتِ الارْضُ خَرِبَةً وَخَالِيَةً وَعَلَى وَجْهِ الْغَمْرِ ظُلْمَةٌ وَرُوحُ اللهِ يَرِفُّ عَلَى وَجْهِ الْمِيَاهِ.http://www.arabchurch.com/ArabicBible/Genesis/1​*لاحظ بين العددين 1 ، 2 مدة زمنية ليست بقليلة *

*فالله لم يخلق الارض خربة ... لكن ُوجِدَ من أخربها* ( هذا ليس موضوعنا )

*فبين خلق الارض ... وبين خرابها زمن لا نعرفة *

*وكم من الوقت ظلت خربة ... زمن لا نعرفه *


*بالنسبة لفكر التطور **أقول :*

*لقد صنع الله آدم وحواء ... بنفسه بيديه ... ونفخ فيه نسمة حياة *
تكوين : 1
26. وَقَالَ اللهُ: «*نَعْمَلُ* الانْسَانَ عَلَى صُورَتِنَا كَشَبَهِنَا فَيَتَسَلَّطُونَ عَلَى سَمَكِ الْبَحْرِ وَعَلَى طَيْرِ السَّمَاءِ وَعَلَى الْبَهَائِمِ وَعَلَى كُلِّ الارْضِ وَعَلَى جَمِيعِ الدَّبَّابَاتِ الَّتِي تَدِبُّ عَلَى الارْضِ».

تكوين : 2
7. *وَجَبَلَ الرَّبُّ* الالَهُ ادَمَ تُرَابا مِنَ الارْضِ *وَنَفَخَ* فِي انْفِهِ نَسَمَةَ حَيَاةٍ. *فَصَارَ* ادَمُ نَفْسا حَيَّةً.
21. *فَاوْقَعَ* الرَّبُّ الالَهُ سُبَاتا عَلَى ادَمَ فَنَامَ *فَاخَذَ* وَاحِدَةً مِنْ اضْلاعِهِ *وَمَلأ* مَكَانَهَا لَحْما.
22. *وَبَنَى* الرَّبُّ الالَهُ الضِّلْعَ الَّتِي *اخَذَهَا* مِنْ ادَمَ امْرَاةً *وَاحْضَرَهَا* الَى ادَمَ.
​* لقد قال كلمة فخُلِقَ الحيوان *
تكوين : 1
24. *وَقَالَ* اللهُ: 
«*لِتُخْرِجِ* الارْضُ ذَوَاتِ انْفُسٍ حَيَّةٍ كَجِنْسِهَا: بَهَائِمَ وَدَبَّابَاتٍ وَوُحُوشَ ارْضٍ كَاجْنَاسِهَا». 
*وَكَانَ كَذَلِكَ*.
​*إن إمكانيات الله وقدرته ... تمكنه من صُنع الانسان *

*دون الحاجة إلى تطوير شئ ليكون أفضل حال من ذي قبل *

*وإلا لتطور الانسان ... وأصبح ملاك ... وهذا لم يحدث فالانسان إنسان ... والملاك ملاك ... والحيوان حيوان *

*عزيزي *
*عندما خلق الله الانسان *
*خلقه بنفسه الانسان صناعة الله *

*وعندما فدى الانسان *
*فداه في ذبيحة جسد ابنه *

*هذا ما لم يفعله للحيوان *

*المؤمنين جسد المسيح ... ولم ولن يكون جسد المسيح ... من خلفية حيوانية *

*أنت أكرم ... من أن تكون في الأصل ... حيوان *

.


----------



## محب مايكل (30 يوليو 2011)

عزيزي  انا قرات كتاب  لكاردينال فيينا لتوي  وهو يسخر من القائلين ان عمر الارض 6000 سنة  او من الواقفين ضد العلم  واسم الكتاب chance or purpose 

وهو يعطيك نظرة افضل لاله الكتاب المقدس اتمنى ان تقراه قبل ان تقول ان المسيحيين يقولون ان الارض عمرها الالاف السنين او  ان هناك تضارب بينها وبين العلم لأن مع الاسف احنا ضحية مجتمعنا الذي لا يثقفنا في مثل هذه الامور  

الكنيسة لا تتضارب مع العلم على الاطلاق بل ان البابا الراحل يوحنا بولس الثاني قال ان نظرية التطور هي افضل تفسير علمي للانسان حسب افضل علماء الغرب

عالم البيلوجي الامريكي كينيث ميللير احد افضل علماء الاحياء في العالم واحد المدافعين عن نظرية التطور هو نفسه مسيحي كاثوليكي مؤمن 

وكتب كتاب رائع باسم (( البحث عن اله داروين )) Finding Darwin's God 

ويشرح فيه نظرية التطور واساءة فهمها من قبل العامة وبعض المتدينيين وكيف ان الدين  لا يتعارض على الاطلاق مع النظرية

المشكلة هي ان البعض يقرا الكتاب المقدس على انه كتاب علمي 

العلم يقول لنا كيف اما الدين يقول لنا لماذا

هذا فيديو بالانجليزي لكن اتمنى تشاهده , وهو يتكلم عن تفسير سفر التكوين وكيف ننظر له وهو قصير جدا ً اتمنى ان تشاهده لأنه ساعدني كثير على فهم طريقة قرائة الكتاب المقدس


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UVsbVAVSssc


----------



## مسيحى_وافتخر (7 أغسطس 2011)

*الحقيقة عن عمر الإنسان في الأرض؟

للمتنيح الأنبا غريغوريوس الأسقف العام للبحث العلمى
قالت الجيولوجيا  إن عمر الإنسان فوق الأرض يرجع إلي أكثر من مليون سنةويستدلون علي ذلك  بالاكتشافات الأثرية,وهذا علي ما أعتقد لا يتفق مع ما جاء بالكتاب المقدس  حيث إن عمر الإنسان حوالي خمسة آلاف سنة فقط؟

الجواب:

المعروف  أن عمر الإنسان علي الأرض,أصغر كثيرا من عمر الأرض فإذا كان خلق الأرض,أو  بالأحري ظهور اليابسة فيها صالحة لإنبات النبات من عشب فبقل فشجر يرجع إلي  الحقبة الثالثة من الخليقة التكوين 1:9 ــ13) فإن خلق الإنسان قد حدث في  آخر الحقبة السادسةالتكوين 1:24 ــ31.

وإذا كانت كل حقبة من حقب هذا  التاريخ القديم تمتد إلي ملايين السنين, فإنه بين خلق الأرض وخلق الإنسان,  فترة طويلة جدا في عمر الزمن تمتد إلي ملايين السنين.

أضف إلي هذا  أن بين خلق الأرض وبين ظهورها صالحة لإنبات النبات من عشب فبقل فشجر حقبة  طويلة جدا تمتد إلي ملايين السنين, ذلك أن الأرض لم تصر صالحة للإنبات إلا  بعد أن بردت وتحولت إلي يابسة,فقد كانت في الأصل غازا من نار ملتهبة انتشر  في الفضاء من نجم الشمس بقوة دفع هائلة,فتكونت منه بعد انفجاره من الشمس  جسيمات متنوعة هي مجموعة الكواكب التي تعرف بالمجموعة الشمسية وهي : عطارد  والزهرة والأرض والمريخ والمشتري وزحل وأورانوس ونبتون وبلوتو..وما حدث  لكواكب المجموعة الشمسية التي انفجرت غازا من نجم الشمس حدث مثله لكل كوكب  منها انفجرمنه غاز ملتهب فتكون منه قمر أو أكثر من قمر .فلأرضنا قمر واحد  وللمشتري 13 قمرا.

وإذا بينا أن الأرض مع صغر حجمها بالنسبة إلي  الشمس ـــ إذ الشمس يزيد حجمها عن حجم لأرض بمليون وثلث مليون مرة ــ مازال  باطنها ملتهبا بحيث إن البراكين تخرج ما في باطن الأرض من معادن ملتهبا  مصهورا يحرق الناس المحيطين بمنطقة البركان ويقتلهم,يمكننا أن نقدر كم من  ملايين السنين قد مر بعد خلق الأرض ,أو انتثارها من نجم الشمس,لتتحول إلي  جسم يبرد قليلا, قليلا في السطح أولا ليصلح لإنبات العشب أولا ,ثم تبرد بعد  ذلك الطبقة الأدني والأعمق فورا من السطح لتصلح لإنبات البقول ,فالطبقة  الأكثر عمقا التي تسمح بإنبات الشجر..

والخلاصة أنه من المتعذر ــ  إن لم يكن من المستحيل ــ أن يقدر العلماء علي وجه الدقة واليقين عمر  الأرض..فجاءت تقديراتهم تقريبية,لكن مما لاشك فيه أن عمر الأرض يرجع إلي  ملايين السنين قبل أن تتحول إلي يابسة,ولابد أن تكون قد مرت ملايين أخري من  السنين قبل أن تبرد تدريجيا لتصلح لظهور النبات عليها…

أما ظهور  الإنسان علي الأرض فهو متأخر عن ظهور النبات بثلاث حقب زمانية علي الأقل,  وكل حقبة منها تمتد ملايين السنين…وكل تقدير العلماء لأية حقبة منها تقدير  تقريبي..ونعتقد أنه سيظل كل تقدير للعلماء بالنسبة إلي عمر الكون  تقريبيا,لأنه ليس في مقدور أحد أن يعطي رقما دقيقا يقينيا لعمر  الكون..فالعلم خصوصا في هذه الدائرة من الطبيعيات علم احتمالي ولم نصل بعد  إلي العلم اليقيني التوكيدي.

أما عمر الإنسان علي الأرض,فهو علي ما  نعلم ,يرجعه العلماء إلي ألوف لا إلي ملايين السنين..فيقدر بعض العلماء  لإنسان نياندراتال Neanderthal ثلاثين ألف سنة ..ومع ذلك لا نعلم إذا كان  إنسان نياندارتال- وهو يعد عند العلماء أقدم ما عثر عليه من آثار لكائن  يشبه الإنسان كثيرا- هو علي وجه اليقين هو الإنسان الحالي الذي يعرف بابن  آدم…فقد يكون هو, وقد يكون شديد القرب إليه..فإذا لم يكن هو علي الحقيقة  وكان من فصيلة الحيوان الأقرب إلي الإنسان الحالي,ففي هذه الحالة يرجع  الإنسان الحالي إلي أقل من ثلاثين ألف سنة…فإذا كان هو علي الحقيقة فيبقي  أيضا أن تقدير ثلاثين ألف سنة هو علي الغالب تقدير تقريبي وليس يقينيا.
تقدير علماء الكتاب المقدس

كذلك  قول بعض الدارسين للكتاب المقدس إن عمر الإنسان يرجع إلي حوالي خمسة آلاف  سنة ,هو قول تقديري,وليس قولا يقينيا من وجهة النظر الدينية .لأنهم إذا  كانوا يردون الحضارة المصرية إلي أكثر من سبعة آلاف سنة فكيف يرتد عمر  الإنسان كله إلي خمسة آلاف سنة فقط؟

وليس صحيحا أن الكتاب المقدس  يرد عمر الإنسان إلي خمسة أو سبعة آلاف سنة…ذلك أنه لايوجد نص واحد في كل  الكتاب المقدس يشير بالتصريح أو بالتلميح إلي تحديد طول عمر الإنسان علي  الأرض,ولا حتـي إلي بدء عمر الإنسان علي الأرض..

إن تقدير عمر  الإنسان علي الأرض عند المجتهدين من دارسي الكتاب المقدس هو أيضا عملية  حسابية تقريبية هي حصيلة جمع أعمار بني آدم من آدم حتي السيح,مضافا إليها  مدة ألفي عام من تاريخ التجسد الإلهي إلي اليوم.أما الفترة الأولي من آدم  إلي المسيح

فمحسوبة علي ضوء ما جاء في الاصحاح الخامس من سفر  التكوين ومطلعه هذا كتاب مواليد آدم علي النحو الآتي:عاش آدم مائة وثلاثين  سنة وولد ولدا علي شبهه كصورته ودعا اسمه شيث..وعاش شيث مائة وخمس سنين  وولد أنوش..وعاش أنوش تسعين سنة وولد قينان..وعاش لامك مائة واثنتين  وثمانين سنة وولد ابنا ودعا اسمه نوح..

علي هذا النحو احتسب بعض  الدارسين للكتاب المقدس الفترة من آدم إلي نوح بأنها 1056 سنة..وهي الفترة  الوحيدة التي يمكن أن يعتبر حسابها دقيقا.

أما من نوح إلي المسيح  فلا يوجد نص صريح يحددها علي وجه الدقة,لكن بعض المجتهدين حاول أن يحسبها  بمقارنة تاريخ الملوك بحسب التاريخ المدني, وقد اختلفت التقديرات:فبعضهم  قدر المدة من آدم إلي المسيح بأنها 4004 سنة,وآخرين قدروها بأنها 5001  ,وآخرون بأنها 5008 سنة. أي أن الاختلاف في التقدير بين هؤلاء الدارسين بلغ  ما يزيد علي ألف سنة.
ولنا نحن كل هذه التقديرات بعض ملاحظات:

الأولي:  أن هذه التقديرات لا تعتد علـي نص واضح في الكتاب المقدس.فلا يوجد في  الكتاب المقدس نص صريح يحدد علي وجه دقيق عمر الإنسان منذ آدم إلي ظهور  المسيح بالجسد.
ثانيا:أن تلك التقديرات تجمع بين فترة صحيحة دقيقة هي  الفترة بين آدم إلي نوح وهي 1056 سنة ,أضيفت إليها فتر طويلة قدرت علي أساس  ليس له سند واضح من الكتاب المقدس,إنما قدرت علي أساس معلومات من التاريخ  العام المدني.
ثالثا:لقد أغفل هؤلاء الدارسون المجتهدون في تقديراتهم  مبدأ معروف ومقرر في الكتاب المقدس هو مبدأ إسقاط أشخاص من سلسلة الأنساب  بسبب شرهم أو لسبب آخر..مما يترتب عليه إسقاط عدد من السنين بحسب عدد  الأشخاص الذين أسقطوا من سجل الأنساب وسن حياة كل منهم.

ولنفرض علي  سبيل المثال فقط أن س من الناس ولد ع ,ع من الناس ولد ف وف من الناس  ولدص…ولنفرض أن ف كان شريرا.ولزم إسقاطه من سلسلة الأنساب…فإذا قيل أن ص هو  ابن ع ,فهذا صحيح علي نحو ما نقول إن إبراهيم الخليل بن آدم, فهو ابنه,  وإن لم يكن الابن المباشر.وبناء عليه إذا أردنا حسابا دقيقا لسلسلة الأنساب  لا نستطيع أن نعتمد بعد الفترة من آدم إلي نوح علي حساب أقل ما يقال فيه  إنه حساب تقديري يعيبه من ضمن ما يعيبه أنه أغفل مبدأ الإسقاط لبعض  الأشخاص,وهو مبدأ معروف عند القدماء.

بناء علي كل ما تقدم,يمكننا أن نقرر أن حسابات المجتهدين من دارسي الكتاب المقدس حسابات تقديرية وليست يقينية.

وكذلك  قلنا إن حسابات علماء الجيولوجيا حسابات أيضا تقديرية وليست يقينية فضلا  عما أوضحناه من أن عمر الإنسان أصغر كثيرا بملايين ملايين السنين من عمر  الأرض أو الكون.
وللأمانة وللحق ,يمكن أن نقول من دون انحياز إن عمر  الإنسان الحالي علي الأرض لابد أن يزيد قليلا أو كثيرا عن سبعة آلاف سنة  .وهو موضوع مفتوح لما تسفر عنه الحفريات والكشوف العلمية في مستقبل مستمر.*


----------

